# Bfp, pulling on only one side?



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry and yes, it's me again....  
I had my BFP on Fri and am as happy as can be!!!!

I experienced little twinges and pulling in my lower tummy. It's not cramping as it doesn't hurt at all, it rather feels like pulling or this side just feels a bit heavier, or maybe as if you had done some workout and you can therefore slightly feel you muscles. The only thing is, that it's to 95% on my right side and just very rarely on the other side.
Is this normal? Has anybody else experienced that? Does that mean anything?
Please, any answers would be really helpful!
Thank you very much,

Aloe xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

congratulations!! You can get this sometimes, it can often be the side where the embryo has implanted, but If it becomes more severe, ring your gp,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for reassuring me!!!!


----------

